# Celeste Cable knitted semi-circular Shawl



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Celeste Cable semi-circular shawl

This shawl is a half circular shawl with panels of cables with a lace insertion to each side.

It is knitted in DK the edging is knitted on but I have also given instructions for a sewn on edge.

I have also shown how this would look as a shoulder shawl and could easily be shortened

The pattern is available from my website and the cost is £4.99 approx $8.00 US

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/156967114/celeste-cable-semi-circular-baby-shawl?ref=related-1

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celeste-cable-shawl


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Wowsy, that is beautiful!


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful work


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!
The shawl is gorgeous!!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

wow! absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

oh, so beautiful!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Fantastic work, lovely pattern


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!! Wow!!!! ;0)


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a gorgeous design ~ I loved knitting this shawl pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Your designs are always SOOOO elegant! I just love them all.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

What a beautiful design!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

That is beyond gorgeous!!! I wish I could make something like this!


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

This is beautiful!!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Agree with all the comments. When I get more experienced at shawls I will buy this one!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome ~ another beautiful pattern you have created  :thumbup:


----------



## TEngland (Jun 20, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow. Just wow! That is stunning!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## MollyY92 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

